# Nitecore Digicharger D2



## Vape Starter (4/10/16)

Hi
I noticed that when battery is charged it reads 4.20v and the "ALL" sign appears on the screen. However when I remove and insert the same battery into charger, it than reads 4.18v and starts charging again.

Is this normal? Or is the charger defective?


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

Vape Starter said:


> Hi
> I noticed that when battery is charged it reads 4.20v and the "ALL" sign appears on the screen. However when I remove and insert the same battery into charger, it than reads 4.18v and starts charging again.
> 
> Is this normal? Or is the charger defective?


Mine does that too. I've always assumed it's just because my batteries are getting old and need to be replaced!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape Starter (4/10/16)

thanks @Stosta my batteries are only 4 months old


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

Hi @Vape Starter 

I have noticed a similar thing on my Nitecore i2
Charge it full till all three lights are on
Take out the battery 
Put it in again a bit later - and it starts charging again (not for long though - then its fully charged)

Maybe the charger's voltage "meter" is slightly different when its fully charged versus when you put it back again - maybe some sort of protection thing to prevent overcharging.

Or maybe when you take the battery out and leave it a bit, it discharges a bit

or

What I have noticed, is when I leave it in the charger fully charged with the charger on - the battery is not as fully charged as when I take it out the moment it gets fully charged. Maybe just leaving it in the charger with the metal touching the contacts discharges it a bit somehow.

But it's never worried me - after all 4.18 and 4.20 are very close.

Maybe @johan or someone else with knowledge of these things can offer an explanation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (4/10/16)

@Vape Starter do you remove the battery immediately when it reads 4.2V? Some thing I read on another forum is that the chargers stops at 4.2 and if you leave the battery in the charger any losses will not be recorded, in other words if it slowly drops to 4.18 it will still show 4.2. 
Funny thing, I have noticed this on my tablet in the past, IT shows 100% charged on screen, then when I unplug the charger and plug it in again, it will automatically start charging again. I wish I paid more attention in university when we where talking about batteries. 

Do you have a multi-meter to test the batteries? 

Hope this might help you a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

Vape Starter said:


> Hi
> I noticed that when battery is charged it reads 4.20v and the "ALL" sign appears on the screen. However when I remove and insert the same battery into charger, it than reads 4.18v and starts charging again.
> 
> Is this normal? Or is the charger defective?



Mine does the same!


----------



## Vape Starter (4/10/16)

Thank @Anneries I do not immediately remove it when fully charged, it stays in charger for about 20min before I remove it. I guess you and @Silver might be correct in that the battery is discharging while staying in charger.

don't have a multimeter but will try to get one to test. I just thought I was the only one experiencing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vape Starter
> 
> I have noticed a similar thing on my Nitecore i2
> Charge it full till all three lights are on
> ...



All modern chargers will stop charging when the charge current drops to 0 and battery voltage reaches 4.20V (+/- 0.5%). Even if you leave the battery indefinitely in the charger, it will not charge the battery again until battery is removed and placed back again, or when you remove power from charger and plug it in again. The drop in voltage you experience (after full charge, left in the charger - i.e 4.18V), is just a discharge that occurs through the high impedance of the charger contacts and connected circuitry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (4/10/16)

Can it have something to do with a small resistance change when the battery is warm while it is being charged vs a room temperature already charged battery?


----------



## GerharddP (4/10/16)

Jan said:


> Can it have something to do with a small resistance change when the battery is warm while it is being charged vs a room temperature already charged battery?


@johan is 100% correct, thats the full explanation. 4.18V is 100% charged +-.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/10/16)

Jan said:


> Can it have something to do with a small resistance change when the battery is warm while it is being charged vs a room temperature already charged battery?



Temperature will have a negligible effect - unmeasurable by majority of multimeters.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (5/10/16)

johan said:


> All modern chargers will stop charging when the charge current drops to 0 and battery voltage reaches 4.20V (+/- 0.5%). Even if you leave the battery indefinitely in the charger, it will not charge the battery again until battery is removed and placed back again, or when you remove power from charger and plug it in again. The drop in voltage you experience (after full charge, left in the charger - i.e 4.18V), is just a discharge that occurs through the high impedance of the charger contacts and connected circuitry.


I've always said you're a smart fella'.Good to hear from you!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (5/10/16)

kev mac said:


> I've always said you're a smart fella'.Good to hear from you!



Oh! you forgot to ad: " .... and good looking too"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Morph699 (12/10/16)

I have the D4 and get exactly the same at room temp- I remove and put back and in the 5 seconds its dropped and starts charging again. I was told all the batteries do that but thats crazy its as if there's something draining the charge. I expected these to be similar to alkaline batteries that hold their charge indefinitely ok not indefinitely but a lot longer than these currently do.


----------



## Waine (13/10/16)

I have the same issues with my Nitecore D4. Mine does not show the percentage charged. Also, sometimes a battery will charge for about 4 plus hours, but the lights are still flashing. Then I remove it and place it into a different slot on the charger and all three lights come on showing that it is fully charged. 

Tonight it happened again. After 4 hours, the lights were still flashing with 2 batteries. So after reading this thread, I removed the batteries and tested on my multimeter: I got 4.2V! Perfect!

When I shake my Nitecore, it sounds like there is a screw loose inside.

So now I will just double check with my trusty multimeter.

Thanks for the very helpful information guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

